# [South Park: FBW] Should I kill my mom or may dad?



## Futurdreamz (Nov 25, 2017)

I can't progress until I either behead my dad or rip my mom's arm off so she bleeds to death. Both of them are telling me to kill the other one, and there seems to be no clear better choice - and I can't avoid this because I need to put either the hard or the arm in a machine to progress.

Fractured But Whole


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice clickbait dude


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 26, 2017)

WTF


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd say find a better game
And also this title is pretty clickbaity...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2017)

I assume you are an adult in the game so

Dad


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

Just go with whoever of the two you dislike the most, I went with mom


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 26, 2017)

inb4 lock. Decide it on a roll of dice, pairs are your dad, odds are your mom.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> inb4 lock. Decide it on a roll of dice, pairs are your dad, odds are your mom.


Lock why? I think the game events change depending on who you pick...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 26, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Lock why? I think the game events change depending on who you pick...



wait. SHIT SHIT SHIT I THOUGHT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT REAL LIFE IM SORRYYYY.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> wait. SHIT SHIT SHIT I THOUGHT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT REAL LIFE IM SORRYYYY.


lol, I know the title is clickbaitey but he does say it's for the "Fractured But Whole" (South Park) If it was irl, I doubt this would get locked over deleted!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2017)

alright, I will admit, that through me off for a sec seeing that title till I noticed it was south park


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

Damn, who renamed the thread? It was much better without giving away it's about the game right in the title!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> wait. SHIT SHIT SHIT I THOUGHT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT REAL LIFE IM SORRYYYY.


the side-effects of clickbait


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 26, 2017)

ThoD said:


> lol, I know the title is clickbaitey but he does say it's for the "Fractured But Whole" (South Park) If it was irl, I doubt this would get locked over deleted!



idk, I thought ''fractured but whole'' meant something philosophical. IDK what the game is about, but i'd go with the dad. 

they added to the title: [South Park:FBW] after I had posted that :'v


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> idk, I thought ''fractured but whole'' meant something philosophical. IDK what the game is about, but i'd go with the dad.
> 
> they added to the title: [South Park:FBW] after I had posted that :'v


It's the new South Park game and the story isn't the best, but has it's moments like this choice making it more interesting. I doubt there's much philosophy behind what is literally a homonym for "Fractured Butthole"

Who even did that crime of changing such a masterfully clickbaitey title? Change it back!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 26, 2017)

I would go with the "hack and kill myself option"


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2017)

Do you have to choose? Can't you do both? :^)


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 26, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I can't progress until I either behead my dad or rip my mom's arm off so she bleeds to death. Both of them are telling me to kill the other one, and there seems to be no clear better choice - and I can't avoid this because I need to put either the hard or the arm in a machine to progress.
> 
> Fractured But Whole


Damn, I need to get this game. Next time, please use spoiler tags. We have them for a reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd kill both of your parents and make a delicious chili with them.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'd kill both of your parents and make a delicious chili with them.


I'd say the eyeballs would make a fine desert


----------



## Navonod (Nov 26, 2017)

I've killed both. I haven't seen any difference in game other than a trophy maybe.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 26, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Do you have to choose? Can't you do both? :^)


Sadly no. Once you kill one you can no longer interact with the other parent. I ended up killing my dad, I didn't see anything that hints of changes to the story.

Finished the game finally. The last boss battle was incredibly confusing.


----------

